# What is perfiect temperature for tiels?



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, the weather is very crazy in Oregon. It was summer last week, now, it's winter. My room's temp is little under 70. He has rolled his tongue sometimes. Should I get a heater for them?. Could you please tell me what's the best temp for tiels?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I asked this question not too long ago as we live in the North East and were coming on to Winter as well. I find that my birds are comfortable as long as I don't let it get below 68 to 70. They are used to being nice and warm after summer time and I don't want them to catch a chill. I have a thermometer right near their cages and I have the ability to turn on the room heat in that room only whenever I want so I can easily adjust the room temp. Plus their winter cage cover up is a bit heavier than in summertime. Because of this I don't use any heateres in their cages. I'm sure others will have more advice.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

While extremes obviously aren't good, I think this mostly depends on what the birds are used to. For example, I live in the south and tend to keep my apartment 75-80. So my birds would probably be chilled in 68. But your birds would be hot in my apartment. If your birds aren't fluffed up all the time, you're probably fine.


----------



## muiiKii (Aug 6, 2011)

this is a good thread!
I have the same question too... i am actually from vancouver, canada.
the weather has been very chilly... around 10 - 15 degrees... and i don't have my heater on yet.
he likes to puff up all the time... and i found he likes to sit my lap coz' i am warm i guess...
He lives under a huge skylight... and there's the sun... but the room is still cold... should i put a portable heater on around him so he is a bit warmer?
The weather in Vancouver is very similar to Seattle... and do the tiels like the warmer weather or they can be adjusted to the weather... I am worried he will catch a cold 

please share! thanks


----------



## Cockatime (Oct 6, 2011)

Thank you DyArianna and enigma, the today temp is around 70, and they are back normal, dancing and singing. So I guess my bird can't handle the temp that's under 70


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cockatiels temperature is your temperature! If you like it, they like it!


----------

